# New Subs/AMp/Dynamat...Advice Pls..



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

Well, guys, in the b14 forum, i stated that my car was involved in an accident, and now it is almost fixed, and wouldnt ya know i asked my parents for a sub-system in my car.. so I am definetly wanting.. 

2-10" Alpine Type-E subs...RMS 300w
1- Coustic 200w x 2, 4ohms..
and dynamat..for the trunk rattle,

what do you guys think?.. Sound good?.. oh and also, im not looking for deafining bass, just nice pounding bass, and no rattle, you guys/girls think the dynamat will help alot?.. and any interesting trunk set ups for 2 10"s??... any feedback would be awesome guys.. thanks again NissanForum Fanatics...
Nate


----------



## tosainu1 (Aug 15, 2002)

Coustic? I'd say drop that and get one of those combo deals they have at circuit city, if your on a budget...go for mtx or the 1200 jbl with a couple of mtx 10's, the silver ones are good, that will bump bump bump...peace....


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

dynamat (if properly done) will help out tremendously for rattles and for increasing SPL.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

i hear that Dynamat has real problems in HOT places.... such as florida where i am or in nevada where you are... Someone please correct me if im wrong, but from what i hear the adhesive is no good for the hot weather. it will lose its adhesiveness (is that a word?) and slide down off of vertical panels. just my .02. like i said... no confirmation.


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

I live in Reno, and it doesnt get too hott.. unlike las vegas and stuff like that.. I have noticed that even without subs my car rattles, with just 6x9s..
i just want to get rid of the rattle,


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

nak1 said:


> *i hear that Dynamat has real problems in HOT places.... such as florida where i am or in nevada where you are... Someone please correct me if im wrong, but from what i hear the adhesive is no good for the hot weather. it will lose its adhesiveness (is that a word?) and slide down off of vertical panels. just my .02. like i said... no confirmation. *


I live in Orlando, Fl and have no problems at all with my dynamat. If it is installed correctly, you shouldn't either. Just make sure that you clean the surface real good before you put it on and that you heat the metal and the dynamat before putting it on.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

tosainu1 said:


> *Coustic? I'd say drop that and get one of those combo deals they have at circuit city, if your on a budget...go for mtx or the 1200 jbl with a couple of mtx 10's, the silver ones are good, that will bump bump bump...peace.... *


sorry but circuit dropped jbl about two years ago and besides if you want bumps for cheap you can get two Bazooka EL1204 and a Bazooka EL1500 amp with a box for 299.99. Ya bazooka aint the best but its better than that lightning bolt shit best buy sells


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

as far as dynomat in hot places maybe the original kind but even then it would have to be very very hot.... almost hotter than a heating gun


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

MtX Subs.... MtX or Alpine Amp... your good to go


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2002)

I don't doubt that if Dynamat is not installed correctly, that it will fall off. Some automotive manufacturers heat specs for their cars are pretty high. I've hear over 100°C.


----------

